# Bluesy Jazz Track



## Eric

This is a pattern I've noodled with for years now and decided to do a quick lay down of it from the Helix, I solo in this one but also have just the backing if anyone is interested. Fun easy stuff in G.





your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Goport

Love it.  You got some serious chops boss man!!


----------



## KCAR

I hear a mix of Joe Satriani and Carlos Santana in your playing here. I don't know if either of those are considered influences of you, but that's what I hear.  Satriani is a huge influence of mine, so I obviously liked it.


----------



## Eric

Thanks guys! Yes, huge Satriani fan and who doesn't love Carlos. Recently worked out the opening to Satch Boogie, a pretty good achievement for little old me, like that he did a video slowing it down and teaching it so all the notes are right, execution (especially with the right hand on that one) is another story though.


----------



## stingx

The comping sounds really good and I love the wah effect sound that kicks in. What guitar(s)?


----------



## Eric

stingx said:


> The comping sounds really good and I love the wah effect sound that kicks in. What guitar(s)?



Thanks sting, this is my trusty American Standard strat. It has a double coil on the bridge so it covers most of what I want to do with clean and rock stuff.


----------

